# Pweeze Help, I'm lost!



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Once upon a time, there was a little girl named Josey, whom heard her mother speak of an enchanted and beautiful wonderland full of darling little white dogs called.......Spoiled Maltese.

Josey knew it was a magical place where Maltese gathered and frolicked and nobody ever slept. Delicious meals, yummy treats, fun toys, and luxurious beds were in ever abundance there, as, everyone spoke of it, as a never ending supply. All Maltese there were impeccably groomed; there isn’t a scruffy looking Maltese ever at Spoiled Maltese. All Maltese there are spoiled, pampered, and live as royalty. So, Josey packed a bag and set off on a journey to find this royal land called Spoiled Maltese. 

She started walking, it was a bright and sunny day. A little blue jay started to flutter around Josey. The blue jay said to Josey, “Hey, little doggy, where are you going?” Josey replied, “I’m off to find a pwace called Spoiled Mawltese. It’s a wonderful garwden full of Maltese! Mommy, says, it's always bright and sunny dar wif pwetty white doggys, no darwkness dar. I am following the sun in the sky to find dis pwace. What is your name Mr. BlueJay?” “Well, little doggy, I am Billie the Blue Jay. I have a bird’s eye view of the sun in the sky. So, I could help you find this wonderland. Would I be welcome, too?” asked the bluejay. Josey said, “Oh yes, mommy says dar are birds dar! Very pwetty ones, too!” So, away they went. 

The sun intensified in strength and Josey grew very weary and thirsty. “Hey, Billie the BlueJay, I am vewy thiwsty, let’s stop for a dwink at da river.” So, they stopped to rest and sat down under a large oak tree next to the river. A lady bug appeared on Josey, “Hey, little doggy, where are you going?” Josey explained she was off to a faraway land called Spoiled Maltese. "It is a land of goodies growing from trees, and rivers full of toys, and bones all ober the hillsides, boat wides through neber ending spawkling water and beautiful white dogs as fawr as da eye can see.” Josey explained to the lady bug and blue jay that she was on a mission. A mission to find out if there are any Chocolate Maltese. Do they exist? Could they exist? Because, dear little Josey was lost. What is she? Who is she? If she's not a Chocolate Maltese, where does she belong? This is a mystery that must be solved. She explained that she is hoping that the little Maltese in this beautiful fairyland will have the answer and can help her. The lady bug said to Josey, “I’m Lilly the ladybug. I bring good luck and much fortune. Would I be welcome too?” Josey squealed with delight, “Yes, pweeze come wif us!” So, away they went.

As they continued on their journey. They met a white cat named Hello Kitty. Josey said, “Hey, what are you doing?” Hello Kitty said, “Josey, I have a large gold key, but, I don't know what to do with this gold key. I don't know what it unlocks. An Angel gave it to me and told me it unlocks a very special place. It has 2 initials on it: SM." Josey said, "Pweeze, wet me see it." Little Josey examined the key very closely. "Oh my dawg, her eyes widened with glee, SM....SM....SM...hmmm," she pondered. "Oh my dawg, it unlocks the door to Spoiled Mawltese!" Hip hip hooray! Hip Hip Hooray!" Hello Kitty gave the golden key to Josey. Hello Kitty was so excited, “Would I be welcome to?” Josey said, “Most certainly, you are white and dar are cats at SM, too!" 
So, away they went.

As they were walking, Josey fell down into a deep hole! Twisting and turning down into the darkness, Josey finally landed on the cold, damp ground. She saw a teeny tiny blue door. A woman was standing over her. The woman was dressed in black with a pointy hat and broom. She said to Josey, “Come here, my little pretty.” Josey was very afraid. Josey said to the woman, “Can you help me? I’m looking for Spoiled Mawltese.” The woman replied, “Oh yes, my little darling, drink this potion, it will shrink you to a very small size. Then, you will be small enough to fit through that itty bitty door. Once you enter that door, you will see Spoiled Maltese!” Reluctantly, Josey drank the potion. Several hours later, Josey awoke from a slumber to the woman measuring her….











Josey screamed, “Help! What are you doing?" The woman is a witch. She replied, “Haha, my little pretty, you are invited to my Halloween Gala. We will have Black Cat Cola, Spider Chips and Cob-web Dip, Bar-b-que Bat Wings, Skull Salad, Ghost Sandwiches, and Eye Ball Stew. But, the best part is dessert! Devils Food Cake with Malt-licious-Marshmallow topping with a side of Bloody Lady Fingers." Josey replied, "That sounds like fun. I wub a pawty!" The woman then replied, "Oh yes, in fact, I am measuring you to make sure you will fit into my oven to bake YOU as my Chocolate Cake! Baw, ha, ha, ha, ha!" 





















The witch told Josey, "While under my spell, you gave me the key to Spoiled Maltese. I will finally be able to use my new blender to puree all the little Maltese for my Malt-licious-Marshmallow topping!"

Millions of lady bugs started to swirl around the woman and landed on her and bit her. The witch fell to the floor screaming. Billie the Blue Jay grabbed Josey and the golden key with his beak. The lady bugs hopped on Josey's head and back for a ride, as, Billie the Blue Jay flew Josey and the golden key up and out of the deep, dark hole to safety.











“Josey, Josey, wake up!” called her mother. 

Josey awoke and told her mother her adventure. Her mother laughed and told her she was silly…it was just a dream. Her mother said, “Now, hurry up and get dressed, you need to help me run some errands.”

As they were about to leave home, Josey noticed a golden key laying in her bed. As she walked by the mirror in the bedroom, she noticed Hello Kitty on top of her head guiding her. Hello Kitty winked at Josey.











The End


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That is so sweet -

You have an amazing gift. 

Are you a writer, by chance? You had me captivated throughout the story.

I loved it!

Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great Story and you know I love Josey!!! I love her little pics~~~Thank you so much for sharing your story~~~~:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! Oh! I knew SM was a real place.....Yes!!! And Josey has the KEY!!!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What an adorable little fable. Had to read it again and it again as it made me smile so very much.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Suzi, you and little Josey just made my day!:aktion033::aktion033: I loved your story but what I really love the best is the second pic of Josey where she is getting measured. She looks so disgusted, priceless!:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for sharing your story and pics.:blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a cute story. I really enoyed it and can picture everything - it was almost like the Wizard of Oz


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh how sweet. I love it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suzi, I knew you were special:hugging: I loved the story and the pictures of Josey are just adorable:wub: Thanks for giving :Sunny Smile: to my day


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

So cute .....you may have a future as a writer!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a super story :biggrin: I love the pics of your Josey too...... feel free to send her to me any time you feel you need a break :innocent: Can't guarantee I would send her back though


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha Chocolate maltese! Sounds okay to me. Josey, you can come stay with Cosy and be her chocolate twin!
Cute little story.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Awwwww, so sweet! I read it to my little chocolate Cocotini and baby Candy and they got "vewy scared" , but they wiked the ending!! Cocotini says she would like little chocolate maltese to play with!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I loved that story:aktion033:...and the photos are to die for!! :wub: Josey can come to Rocky's house to play anytime! Rocky's mom agrees, but may hide Josey for a wee bit.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

You're a very gifted writer. I loved the story! Little Josey is the cutest chocolate malt I've ever seen!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Suzi,

You know why I loved your story so much - I am an illustrator (not by vocation) but I paint and do a lot of illustrating for fun. As I was reading your story - it came to life for me. It was enchanting.

You should write children books.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha cute! And I'm always up for Josey pics!! Love that girl!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a darling story!! I enjoyed it so much!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi - I loved your story. It was so cute and SCARY:w00t: and wonderful. :wub::wub: You're a very talented and imaginative writer. I got to write three animation videos for children that involved animals and I loved playing with the characters. Maybe there is a children's book in your future, of course with your beautiful family of models to illustrate it.) Josey just has the most adorable face.

Now, if I were one to do some interpreting of that dream I would say it might have had something to do at one point with Mommy always measuring Josey for MORE CLOTHES rather than dessert!!!! A true sign of being a true Spoiled Maltese "citizen.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cute story, I loved it.:aktion033: You have a talent for story writing. Love the pictures of Miss Josey, she sure is an adorable little "Chocolate Maltese".:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


>


This is the cutest picture. She has the sweetest button nose ever.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Suzi ... what a wonderful and enchanting story!! The ending is perfect, too ... with the Hello Kitty bow on Josey's head. Adorable!

And, yes, you should write children's books!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved your story! It was very entertaining. I agree, you could write books for children and everyone who is young at heart. And Josey is too cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Josey...josey...josey!!!! I WUV your pictures and stories ... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!! Your pictures??? ... they are to die for <3


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> That is so sweet -
> 
> You have an amazing gift.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Allie. No, I'm not a writer. I'm glad you enjoyed it. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Great Story and you know I love Josey!!! I love her little pics~~~Thank you so much for sharing your story~~~~:chili:


Auntie Dianne, fank you so much! Sending sloppy wet kisses! 



The A Team said:


> Oh! Oh! I knew SM was a real place.....Yes!!! And Josey has the KEY!!!! :chili:


Haha Pat, Josey has the key. But, she still can't find the door. :HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> What an adorable little fable. Had to read it again and it again as it made me smile so very much.


Lynn, thank you so much! 


aprilb said:


> Suzi, you and little Josey just made my day!:aktion033::aktion033: I loved your story but what I really love the best is the second pic of Josey where she is getting measured. She looks so disgusted, priceless!:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for sharing your story and pics.:blush:


April, thanks! Josey is used to getting measured, but, not her head.  



Johita said:


> What a cute story. I really enoyed it and can picture everything - it was almost like the Wizard of Oz


Edith, I love your adventures with Aolani. Aolani always looks so cute and you get the best photos and tell a great story. I can't wait to hear about his next adventure or profession. 


missiek said:


> Oh how sweet. I love it!


Thank you! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Suzi, I knew you were special:hugging: I loved the story and the pictures of Josey are just adorable:wub: Thanks for giving :Sunny Smile: to my day


Paula, thanks so much! :hugging: 


poptart said:


> So cute .....you may have a future as a writer!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche


Thanks Blanche. I enjoy writing. I have written a few stories on paper and tucked them away. Now, I can't find them. :blush:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> What a super story :biggrin: I love the pics of your Josey too...... feel free to send her to me any time you feel you need a break :innocent: Can't guarantee I would send her back though


Maureen....Cody and Mandy said to overnight her to you and Lola. Cody has already called Fedex! :smrofl: 



Cosy said:


> Haha Chocolate maltese! Sounds okay to me. Josey, you can come stay with Cosy and be her chocolate twin!
> Cute little story.


Josey says....Cosy, I'm on my way! But, only if you will wet me pway wif youwr kitty ball and mouse and have a sweep in one of youwr pwetty pink beds! 



jpupart said:


> Awwwww, so sweet! I read it to my little chocolate Cocotini and baby Candy and they got "vewy scared" , but they wiked the ending!! Cocotini says she would like little chocolate maltese to play with!


Oh no, Cocotini and Candy must not be scared. Josey says, we wike merry not scarwey Halloweens. :goof:


Rocky's Mom said:


> I loved that story:aktion033:...and the photos are to die for!! :wub: Josey can come to Rocky's house to play anytime! Rocky's mom agrees, but may hide Josey for a wee bit.:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Dianne! Rocky is adorable! Josey hearts Rocky. :wub:



Chalex said:


> You're a very gifted writer. I loved the story! Little Josey is the cutest chocolate malt I've ever seen!


Cathy, thank you. 



Sandcastles said:


> Suzi,
> 
> You know why I loved your story so much - I am an illustrator (not by vocation) but I paint and do a lot of illustrating for fun. As I was reading your story - it came to life for me. It was enchanting.
> 
> You should write children books.


Allie, I could visualize more photos too, esp. a photo of her with a large, gold key. But, I thought the story was getting pretty lengthy. Thanks again, Allie!



PreciousPrince said:


> Haha cute! And I'm always up for Josey pics!! Love that girl!


Ashely, thank you! :heart:



k/c mom said:


> Oh, what a darling story!! I enjoyed it so much!


Thanks Sher!



Snowbody said:


> Suzi - I loved your story. It was so cute and SCARY:w00t: and wonderful. :wub::wub: You're a very talented and imaginative writer. I got to write three animation videos for children that involved animals and I loved playing with the characters. Maybe there is a children's book in your future, of course with your beautiful family of models to illustrate it.) Josey just has the most adorable face.
> 
> Now, if I were one to do some interpreting of that dream I would say it might have had something to do at one point with Mommy always measuring Josey for MORE CLOTHES rather than dessert!!!! A true sign of being a true Spoiled Maltese "citizen.:HistericalSmiley:


Susan, I thought of you when I posted this story. I would love to see your children vid's sometime.  Haha, you know me too well with the tape measure! :yes: 



momtoboo said:


> What a cute story, I loved it.:aktion033: You have a talent for story writing. Love the pictures of Miss Josey, she sure is an adorable little "Chocolate Maltese".:wub:


Thanks Sue! I would love to spend a day with Miss Hannah...while she's eating her lettuce and write a story about it. :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

heartmadeforyou said:


> This is the cutest picture. She has the sweetest button nose ever.:wub:


Thanks, you are so sweet! :hugging:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Suzi ... what a wonderful and enchanting story!! The ending is perfect, too ... with the Hello Kitty bow on Josey's head. Adorable!
> 
> And, yes, you should write children's books!


Marj made the bows. Aren't they just adorable? 



sophie said:


> I loved your story! It was very entertaining. I agree, you could write books for children and everyone who is young at heart. And Josey is too cute!


Thank you Linda.



Katkoota said:


> Josey...josey...josey!!!! I WUV your pictures and stories ... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!! Your pictures??? ... they are to die for <3


Josey says, fank you Auntie Kat! I wub you too soooooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so impressed! I agree that you should be a writer. I loved your story from start to finish! :thumbsup:

Josey, what would SM be without the little chocolate Maltese? I love seeing your pictures and I don't think there's a chocolate Maltese around that's cuter than you are. :wub:
Thanks for starting my day out with a smile.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this just made my day !!! josie is the cutest chocolate maltese ever .. and i agree u must use that talent , that was awesome ... it had me captivated , and the pics ? priceless!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I read this when I was on vacation while having my morning coffee. This is a wonderful story!!! It really started my day off on a positive beat. You really have a talent. Alvin being a black malti-poo loves the idea of
a chocolate maltese.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing such a sweet story with us, Suzi! Your little Josey makes me smile!

She really has the cutest Shi-Tzu face I've ever seen ...! :heart:

Of course she looks gorgeous with the pretty HK bow in her hair!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

